# Uiterlijk > Algemeen >  Cosmetisch chirurgie

## Lydia2b

Beste mensen,

Ik ben Lydia een tweede jaarsstudente Journalistiek. Samen met twee medestudenten Kelly en Marije maak ik een video over cosmetisch chirurgie, de focus licht op mannen. Wij zijn op zoek naar een man die een cosmetisch ingreep is ondergaan. Het is een schoolopdracht, dus het wordt niet publiekelijk vertoont, alleen mijn docente krijgt het te zien. Wij zouden het zeer op prijs stellen als u mee zou willen werken. 

Alvast bedankt.


Met vriendelijke groet, 
Lydia

----------


## Leontien

Hallo Lydia,

Heb je al iemand gevonden?

----------

